# hate thread



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what is something that you hate, cant say other embers cause that wouldnt be nice









i hate politics, to much conterversy


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I hate stupidity. It's one of my pet peeves.

Joe


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Post whores


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hate when you get to work/school and realize you have dried toothpaste in the corners of your mouth.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I hate when people try to push their views upon you.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I hate company people,i hate people who are always late,and i hate just about everyone in this state!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate people looking to get something for nothing.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate first year political science students...they seem to know everything and nothing at the same time.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I hate it when people drive in the left lane at the same speed as people in the right lane. Moving road blocks!


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

RELIGION and POLITICS, thats the only two things that cause war and so much killing.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I hate closed mindedness and the stubborn mentality that comes with it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I hate when you get to work/school and realize you have dried toothpaste in the corners of your mouth.


 LOL


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I hate nay sayers.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I hate when people talk sh*t and don't follow through with what they say.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate it when u find out ur wife has been cheatin on u!!! U move out and decide to giv it another go!! Then when u move back in, u find out shes been sleepin wiv some1 while uve been away!!!







lol


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i hat my art teacher,my teachers,and getto thughs that ware there pants down


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I hate ignorance and all its forms.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

============================================================================ 
^I hate everyone above this line^

and below this line...
============================================================================


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i hate people that hate you because you hate them...lol


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I hate when you get to work/school and realize you have dried toothpaste in the corners of your mouth.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i hate my wife's family because my wife alway pay for her mom and older sister debt.... 
examples: 
got her older sis a car under her name. She alway late w/ the payments, or font even pay it...
about her mom, that ladie alway borrow moneys from my mom or other peep and alway get us to pay them back...

what a fuc% up in-law i got








they know we got 2 kids and still ask for moneys (that my $$$ for my piranhas).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I hate hate threads, Celine Dion, anchovies on my pizza, warm beer, Jean Claude van Damme, narrowmindedness and alarm clocks...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

alarm clocks is right. I.C.P., cause they hate eminem, the bitches that killed tupac and the ones that killed B.I.G., and i hate the bitch that ran over my cat last year!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You know the anchovies and warm beer can be avoided righ?? Example tell the pizza place you DON'T want the anchovies and for warm beer...toss it in the freezer for like 15 mins and nice and cold.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I know warm beer can be fixed and made suitable for consumption in most cases, but that doesn't mean I don't hate it...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I know warm beer can be fixed and made suitable for consumption in most cases, but that doesn't mean I don't hate it...


 LOL, it's funny readin hate posts and seeing judazzz's avatar.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I hate people who dont commit to what they agreed to in the first place. Hope that made sense. Sort of like being wishy-washy.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i also hate when you clog the toilet!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I know warm beer can be fixed and made suitable for consumption in most cases, but that doesn't mean I don't hate it...
> ...


 LOL








Didn't even notice that...

Oh well, I can always blame those two and their corrupting behaviour if I become a hater


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i hate the lakers,dodgers,warm beer,hang overs,uptight people..


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i hate people that have nothing else better to do than to bitch about other people.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

When people try and copy your user Name


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Why must you all hate? Don't hate the idiot, hate the beliefs he finds true that guides him _*cough*_ moezma _*cough*_:laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

another thing i hate is that my parents think i have no friends or anything just because i never invite them over







i have tons of friends

i also hate when you paintball gun starts chopin, you clean it out and 2 shots later it chops again







solved that though


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I hate LAST SECOND eBay bidders. Argh?!?









And I don't hate the Lakers, I dispise them.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I hate hippies....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I Hate CATS!!!!
I cant Stand em!
I also hate religion people who tell me im going to hell cause i havent been to church!

I REALLY HATE being out of ALCOHOL!!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

what about wakeing up wih morning wood and having to piss......but you cant.....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pamonster said:


> what about wakeing up wih morning wood and having to piss......but you cant.....


 lol, i can piss but its hard to get it into the bowl, cause my eyes are still wacky and the boner it pointing up :laugh:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I hate them to. Even though I do it.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Last minute e-bay bidders I mean.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

xtreme_pingu said:


> I hate it when u find out ur wife has been cheatin on u!!! U move out and decide to giv it another go!! Then when u move back in, u find out shes been sleepin wiv some1 while uve been away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yah i hate it when that happens.....

on a side note i hate it when ppl push there religion on u I.E. jahovas witnesses,
i also hate, it when ppl slap there lips when they eat
also ,ppl who have a chip on there shoulder about race, religion etc..

example, when ppl freak when u say YOUR PPL etc.. i hate tippy toeing around that crap,


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I hate people who stereotype


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> I hate closed mindedness and the stubborn mentality that comes with it.


 I agree


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I hate red lights especially when your in a rush.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I hate it when I have to pee and I'm standing right above the tolet aiming and when it comes out it shoots out in two different directions







and now you're trying to control it from getting everywhere.

Guys, you know what I'm talking about :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I hate the Yankees!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I hate the Spurs.

I can't hate the Kings because my Girlfriend won't give me none.









She's a heavy SACK fan.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i hate it when people talk bad about other people. I hate it when people piss on the toilet seat. I hate tears and things that smell bad too. oh and being cold.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I hate everything.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I hate The Chiefs, The Raiders, and the 21st Century Doors.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't hate...... congratulate!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

fishofury said:


> I hate it when I have to pee and I'm standing right above the tolet aiming and when it comes out it shoots out in two different directions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know how you feel, don't you also hate it when you still get a couple drops of piss onto your timbs, even though you aimed dead center in the middle of the urinal? ......i think this is one of the universes's greaet mysteries....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

true man,

but we wouldnt be guys if we always never made a mess


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I hate girls that get me drunk then try to take advantage of me. I hate doing laundry that never seems to end. I hate working every day only to go home and go back to work the next day. I hate 2 day weekends. I hate people that steal. I hate not having a 1000 gallon fish tank.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I hate crying babies, barking dogs, and cats in general.

To this day I remain baffled about why we don't just treat babies like the indians did theirs; when they start crying, you put your hand over their mouth and nose and suffocate the little fuckers until they shut the f*ck up. After a little while babies became very conditioned to this and would shut their traps with just a tap on the mouth/nose when they were about to burst out wailing.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i hate when women say no
when they mean yes


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

but don't they ALWAYS mean yes?









hehe couldnt resist it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Denver said:


> I hate girls that get me drunk then try to take advantage of me.


 why? seems like a good thing if you were able to focus a little

and that whole, say no mean yes thing, i hate it when the girl tricks you into thinking she likes you and is lesbian to but it turns out that she is just doing it ot make you seem like an ass


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> but don't they ALWAYS mean yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 only when they say no.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I hate gun control.
I also hate people who make improper left hand turns at multi lane intersections and almost side swipe the people turning right.(You know the guys who go directly into the right lane instead of the center lane and then doing a lane change.)
Later
Eric


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate people who drive under the speed limit on purpose just to slow other people down.


----------

